# فوائد تكسبها من الارتباط بأي فتاة



## ramyghobrial (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*:yahoo: 9 فوائد تكسبها من الارتباط بأي فتاة :yahoo: *
​* 




​*
* 
*
إذا كنا تحدثنا في وقت سابق عن فوائد البقاء بدون ارتباط، فإن هذا لا يعني أن الارتباط سيئ بشكل عام بل أن الارتباط بفتاة يمنحك بعض الأشياء الهامة مثل: 

 

زيادة الثقة في النفس والشعور بأنك مرغوب من قبل الآخرين

 

الإحساس بالتملك وإشباع غريزة القيادة والسيطرة

 

قضاء الوقت في شيء يشغلك ويشعرك بأن للحياة قيمة

 

قضاء أوقات ممتعة ومرحة تختلف عن أوقات الأصدقاء

 

يمنحك الخبرة اللازمة للتعامل مع النساء في المجتمع

 

يحسن قدراتك على الكلام والتحليل 

 

يعودك على التعامل مع المخاوف والتفكير السودوي في المستقبل

 

يجعلك متكيفا على تقبل النقد والسخرية والتجريح
 

يساعدك على السعي نحو تحسين صورتك وهيئتك


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*برافو يا رامي*

*بجد ال 9 نقاط مضبوطين تماما واي واحد ارتبط بفتاة في يوم من الايام هيشعر بكدا*

*شغاااال يامااان*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *برافو يا رامي*
> 
> *بجد ال 9 نقاط مضبوطين تماما واي واحد ارتبط بفتاة في يوم من الايام هيشعر بكدا*
> 
> *شغاااال يامااان*


 
اي خدمة يامينا انت تؤمر يانجم


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكلكم مجربين*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *شكلكم مجربين*


 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:  اكيد ياميرنا بقة فية شاب مش مجرب


----------



## FIRAS (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسييي رامي على مواضيعك الحلوة بتعجبني دايما *


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

FIRAS قال:


> *ميرسييي رامي على مواضيعك الحلوة بتعجبني دايما *


 

العفو يافيراس انت دايما بتنورني


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*اكيد مجربين يا ميرنا طبعا ده رامى السوسه ومينا المفترى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اكيد مجربين يا ميرنا طبعا ده رامى السوسه ومينا المفترى*


 
اية يابسمة لية كدة انا سوسة برضة دة انا بقول عليكي القلب الطيب بتاع المنتدى


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اكيد مجربين يا ميرنا طبعا ده رامى السوسه ومينا المفترى*


 
*وانا مفتري يا شيريرة :t32:*


----------



## free_adam (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحقيقة يا رامي كلامك صح......... بس انا شايف ان ال 9 نقاط دي ممكن تنطبق بردة بنسبة 90% علي العمل ( الشغل يعني ) *
*لكن الأرتباط بيحقق اكتر من كدة .... أنت نسيت حاجة مهمة جدا و هي أن الأرتباط بيحقق تقاسم الحب( ودى غريزة موجودة فينا ) و أن كل طرف يبقي معين للطرف التاني و ياخد باله منه..  و بيحقق الأستقرار النفسي و العاطفي للطرفين ...شكرا يا نجم ع الموضوع*


----------



## pola (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد كلامك صح يا رامى

منتظرين المذيد من هذة الموضوعات الجميلة جدااااااااااااا


----------



## tina_tina (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا اسفة*

هاى رامى
انا اسفة انى لا اتفق معاك هذه المرة
لانك بكده بتقول ان الارتباط باى واحدة يعطيك سعادة كامتلاك اى شى اخر ممكن يعطيك نفس السعادة وممكن تكون وقتية
ولكن انا اعتبر ان الارتباط باى واحدة هو عبارة عن مشاركة بكل انواعها وليس الامتلاك
وهذا رأى:smil13:


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> هاى رامى
> انا اسفة انى لا اتفق معاك هذه المرة
> لانك بكده بتقول ان الارتباط باى واحدة يعطيك سعادة كامتلاك اى شى اخر ممكن يعطيك نفس السعادة وممكن تكون وقتية
> ولكن انا اعتبر ان الارتباط باى واحدة هو عبارة عن مشاركة بكل انواعها وليس الامتلاك
> وهذا رأى:smil13:


 
مفيش اصعب من امتلاك حبيب الايام دي علشان كدة بتبقى اي حاجة اسهلنا بعد كدة


----------



## tina_tina (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بس كلمة امتلاك صعبة اوى
ياريت تغيرها


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا لاني مش هاقدر افرط فية لانها ملكي وانا ملكها *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2006)

:beee: :beee:  اه انا القلب الطيب بتاع المنتدى مش شريره ولا حاجه:smil12:


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

> الإحساس بالتملك وإشباع غريزة القيادة والسيطرة


 

صحيح الحب تملك
انه كل طرف بيمتلك التاني بمشاعره واحاسيسه
لكن لو فرض طرف من الاتنين بيلعب بيفضل يجرح في الطرف التاني وهو مش حاسس
وعشان التملك دا الطرف المظلوم مش بيقدر يسيب الظالم
غير بعد ما يكون استوي

الامتلاك حاجه حلوه اوي
بس لو في مكانه


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :beee: :beee: اه انا القلب الطيب بتاع المنتدى مش شريره ولا حاجه:smil12:


 
طبعا طبعا طبعا ابسولتلي


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 أكتوبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> صحيح الحب تملك
> انه كل طرف بيمتلك التاني بمشاعره واحاسيسه
> لكن لو فرض طرف من الاتنين بيلعب بيفضل يجرح في الطرف التاني وهو مش حاسس
> وعشان التملك دا الطرف المظلوم مش بيقدر يسيب الظالم
> ...


 
تمام ياميريت عليكي نور


----------



## free_adam (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*فيه فرق يا جماعة بين واحد بيحب واحدة و عايز يمكتلكها ليه او يعني مش عايزها تتعامل مع حد تاني او تكون لحد تاني ... و دي تبقي انانيه منه  .... و بين واحد ملك علي قلب واحدة  او العكس*


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

ليه انانيه
ليه متسميهوش حب


----------



## free_adam (16 أكتوبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ليه انانيه
> ليه متسميهوش حب


 *لأن الواحد لو حب انه يمتلك واحدة بيلغي شخصيتها ...لكن الحب مش كدة*


----------



## lovebjw (12 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك يا رامى بجد على موضوعك الجميل دا


----------



## lovebjw (12 فبراير 2007)

free_adam قال:


> *لأن الواحد لو حب انه يمتلك واحدة بيلغي شخصيتها ...لكن الحب مش كدة*



وانا شايف فعلا ان الحب ان الاتنين يندمجو فى شخصية واحدة لكن محدش بيكون هو المسيطر 
لان مهم كان الشخص المسيطر هو انسان وبالتالى ليه اخطاء لكن لم الاتنين بيفكرو ويندمجو مع بعض بيكملو بعض وهى دى فكرة الجواز ان هم الاتنين يصبحون جسدا واحد لكن مش جسدا الراجل او جسد المراة 
وعلى العموم دا راى وربنا يبارككو


----------



## jim_halim (14 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة 

موضوع جميل جداً .. 

و فعلاً النقاط كلها صحيحة ..


----------



## ramia (15 فبراير 2007)

الفوائد كلها صح مش بس للشاب وكمان تنطبق على  للبنات , اما بالنسبة للتملك هو شي بشع لانه الامتلاك يعني الي المفروض انه بحتك يتحكم ويتدخل في ادق تفاصيل حياتك وغير ازا كانت الغيرة مصيطرة عليه ياسلام على هيك حب بخلي الواحد بفكر انه ينتحر ,,,,,, لاء الحب مو هيك مع احترامي لكل الاراء طبعا الحب انك تعطي بدون مقابل ان تضحي او تتنازل عن اشياء في حياتك ( من نفسك مش لأنك مجبر )


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا رامى بجد على موضوعك الجميل دا


 
ربنا يخليك ياحبيبي بس عايز اعرف اسمك


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> وانا شايف فعلا ان الحب ان الاتنين يندمجو فى شخصية واحدة لكن محدش بيكون هو المسيطر
> لان مهم كان الشخص المسيطر هو انسان وبالتالى ليه اخطاء لكن لم الاتنين بيفكرو ويندمجو مع بعض بيكملو بعض وهى دى فكرة الجواز ان هم الاتنين يصبحون جسدا واحد لكن مش جسدا الراجل او جسد المراة
> وعلى العموم دا راى وربنا يبارككو


 
طبعا انا متفق معاك مليووون في المية 
وانا مع نفس رايك 
ودايما يفكر فيهم هما الاتنين وميفكروش كل واحد لواحدة


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً ..
> 
> و فعلاً النقاط كلها صحيحة ..


 
شكرا ياجيمي 
بس مقولتلناش تعلقيك عليهم يعني


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 فبراير 2007)

ramia قال:


> الفوائد كلها صح مش بس للشاب وكمان تنطبق على للبنات , اما بالنسبة للتملك هو شي بشع لانه الامتلاك يعني الي المفروض انه بحتك يتحكم ويتدخل في ادق تفاصيل حياتك وغير ازا كانت الغيرة مصيطرة عليه ياسلام على هيك حب بخلي الواحد بفكر انه ينتحر ,,,,,, لاء الحب مو هيك مع احترامي لكل الاراء طبعا الحب انك تعطي بدون مقابل ان تضحي او تتنازل عن اشياء في حياتك ( من نفسك مش لأنك مجبر )





هههههههههههههه حلوة بيفكر انةينتحر مش يسيب 
لا فعلا صح 
وصح كلامك انا مش مجبر ادي حب  انا عايز ادي حب


----------



## merola (16 فبراير 2007)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------

